# Klassenguide: Zauberin



## Colorless (21. August 2008)

*Einleitung* 
Dies ist eine Informationssammlung, die für das United Community Project erstellt wurde. Da sie wahrscheinlich für viele andere Leute auch interessant sein wird, poste ich sie auch in diesem Forum.
Es geht hierbei darum einen Überblick über den Chaosbarbaren zu geben und einige interessante Skills, Taktiken und Moralfertigkeiten vorzustellen. Dabei werden nicht alle Fähigkeiten und Taktiken aufgezählt, sondern nur diejenigen, die meiner Meinung nach am häufigsten verwendet werden, wenn man man sich für diese Klasse entscheidet.
Da es für mich momentan nicht möglich ist das deutsche Interface zu benutzen, sind die meisten Fähigkeitsnamen in Englisch. Sobald eine Übersetzung nutzbar ist, werden die Informationen ergänzt.
Dieser Guide soll euch die Zauberin um einiges näher bringen. Ich werde euch Skills, Taktiken und Moralfähigkeiten näher bringen, sowie Einzelheiten und Spielmechanik der Dunklen Magie.
Desweiteren rede ich hier von kleinem, mittlere und hohem Schaden, bitte glaubt mir einfach diese Angaben, da sie ja von lvl zu lvl unterschiedlich sind und es einfach eine allgemeine Darstellung des ungefähren Schadens sein soll.

Viel Spaß
*

Die Zauberin* (engl. Sorceres)

Die Zauberin ist ein typischer Ranged DamageDealer ( Fernkämpfer mit massig Schaden). Sie trägt eine Leichte Rüstung und hat weniger Lebenspunkte als Nahkämpfer.
SIe macht an einzelnen sowie an mehreren Zielen hohen Schaden, je nach Meisterschaftsverteilung. Darauf gehe ich aber noch später ein.

*Die Spielmechanik der Dunklen Magie* (DM)

Die Zauberin besitzt die sogenannte Dunkel Magie, wie ihr wohl schon alle wisst.
Man castet einen Skill und die kleine Kugel oberhalb der Skillleiste verändert ihre Farbe je nach Ansammlung von DM.
Nahezu jeder Skill der Zauberin treibt die Ansammlung der DM Punkte in die Höhe, dabei ist die Höhe des Anstiegs je nach Skill unterschiedlich.

Die Dunkle Magie hat ein Maximum von 100 Punkten. Je mehr DM man sammelt, desto höher ist das Risiko, dass man einen Rückschlag im Sinne von Schaden erleidet, daher sollte man seine Leiste immer im Auge behalten.
Folgende Aufteilung gibt es innerhalb der 100 Punkte:

1-10 Punkte: +5% Crit-Chance, + 10% Crit-Schaden , 5% Rückschlag-Chance
11-30 Punkte: +10% Crit-Chance, + 20% Crit-Schaden , 10% Rückschlag-Chance
31-70 Punkte: +20% Crit-Chance, + 40% Crit-Schaden , 20% Rückschlag-Chance
71-90 Punkte: +40% Crit-Chance, + 80% Crit-Schaden , 40% Rückschlag-Chance
91-100 Punkte: +50% Crit-Chance, + 100% Crit-Schaden , 50% Rückschlag-Chance

Die DM kann aber immer nach Belieben entladen werden durch den Skill "Dhar Wind".
"Dhar Wind": Der Schaden richtet sich nach der Aufteilung oben: 30 , 60 , 120 , 240 , 300 DMG + eine hohe Reichweite von 100 Feet.

Damit habt ihr eure Magie entladen und in Schaden umgewandelt, euer Punktestand ist nun wieder bei 0.

Wenn man ein gutes Auge für den Balken hat und die Skills gezielt einsetzt, werdet ihr eine Menge Spaß mit der DM haben. Passt ihr nicht auf, werden sich eure Heiler nicht freuen, tut ihr es doch, werden sich eure Gegner nicht freuen!


*Übersicht über Skills und ihre Benutzung (die Wichtigsten):*

DoT = damage over time
DD = direct damage
AoE = area of effect
AP = Action Points (hat jede Klasse, ähnlich wie Mana oder Energie in anderen Games)
instant = Sofortzauber
FT = Feet (Reichweite in Fuß)
DM = gebildete Dunkle Magie
CD = Cooldown (Abklingzeit) , auch bei keinem CD wird der GCD (Global Cooldown) von 2 Sekunden ausgelöst.
snare = verlangsamen

Ich nenne die Skills ohne Namen, da ich denke, dass nur Ihre WIrkung interessant für euch ist. Ich habe auch nicht alle Skills drin, sondern nur einen Großteil um euch einen Überblick zu verschaffen.

*Path of Calamity (Meisterschaftspfad DoT) :*

- *40 AP, instant, damage over 9 seconds, 5 DM, 100 FT, kein CD*. Wenig DM, mittlerer Schaden, recht nützlich.
- *10 AP pro Sekunde, instant, 15 DM , 100 FT, 11 sec CD*, Konzentration auf das Ziel für max. 6 Sekunden. Alle 2 Skunden hoher Schaden am Ziel. Bei Bewegung oder keine AP brecht ihr ab.
- *25 AP , 2 sec cast , 80 FT , 10 sec CD, 20 DM*. DoT über 15 Skunden, mittlerer Schaden alle 3 Skunden am Ziel und allen Gegnern 20 FT um ihn.
- *40 AP, instant, 65 FT, kein CD, 10 DM*. Alle Gegner 65 FT vor euch nehmen mittleren Schaden.
- *20 AP, instant, 100 FT, kein CD, 5 DM.* Euer Ziel verliert WIllenskraft, nach 10 sec endet der Zauber und er nimmt kleinen Schaden. Kann allerdings 3 Mal gestapelt werden.
- *30 AP, instant, kein CD*. Buff: 1 Stunde 25% Chance kleinen Nahkampfschaden zurückzuwerfen. Gilt für die ganze Gruppe.

*Path of Agony (Meisterschaftspfad DD):*

- *30 AP , 100 FT , 2 sec cast, 10 sec CD, 10 DM. *5 sec 40% movement snare + mittlerer Schaden.
- *30 AP , 3sec cast , 100FT , kein CD , 10 DM. *Hoher Schaden
- *45 AP , 1sec cast , 5sec CD, 100 FT, 25 DM.* Mittlerer Schaden.
- *25 AP , 1sec cast, 30sec CD, 10 DM.* Kleiner Schaden + 5 Sekunden entwaffnen.
- *30 AP, instant, kein CD. *Buff: 1 Stunde 25% Chance kleinen Zusatzschaden bei jeder Attacke zu machen. Gilt für die ganze Gruppe.

*Path of Destruction (Meisterschaftspfad AoE):*

- *45 AP, instant, 20 DM, 65 FT, 10sec CD*. Mittlerer Schaden gegen alle Gegner 65 FT vor euch.
- *13 AP / sec , instant , 80 FT, 20 sec CD, 15 DM*. Ihr konzentriert euch max. 10 Sekunden und erschafft eine Schattengrube. Alle 2 Sekunden macht ihr mittleren Schaden an allen Gegnern in der Grube bzw an allen 20 FT vom Mittelpunkt entfernt.
- *40 AP, 3sec cast , 20 DM , 80 FT , kein CD.* Mittlerer Schaden am Ziel und allen Zielen 20 FT um es herrum.
- *40 AP, instant, 20 DM, kein CD*. Alle Gegner 30 FT um euch erleiden kleinen Schaden.



Das ist nun ein kleiner Auszug. Ich möchte euch natürlich nicht alles verraten ihr sollt selbst noch spielen. 


*Erklärung und Spielweise der Meisterschaften:*

Ihr habt ja gerade schon einen Einblick in die Skills bekommen, die euch in den Meisterschaftspfaden erwarten, nun möchte ich euch noch Tipps zur Spielweise geben.

Alle Pfade haben ihre Berechtigung zu Existieren, keine ist sinnlos und man kann mit verschiedenster Skillung auch die verschiedensten Taktiken ausprobieren.
Der DD Pfad ist meiner Meinung noch zu schwach im Gegensatz zu den anderen Pfaden oder die anderen sind einfach zu stark, aber die Sache des Balancings überlasse ich den Herstellern.

*Zum DD - Pfad*:
Ich spiele ihn im Moment sehr wenig, da es einfach mehr Sinn macht mit den anderen Pfaden zu spielen, da sie um einiges mehr Schaden machen. Normalerweise ist er aber gerade im PVE sehr nützlich. 
Die Zauber richten sich alle gegen einzelne Ziele und diese sind somit sehr schnell down. Hoher Schadensoutput auf kurze Zeit. 
Wenn der Pfad noch ein wenig gebalanced wird, dann werden wir mit Sicherheit den ein oder anderen Spikertrupp im PVE sehen, eine sehr nette Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als DD'ler habt ihr oftmals etwas längere Castzeiten, könnt also nicht sehr oft eure Position wechseln wenn ihr Schaden raushauen wollt. Gerade in Gruppen unter Schutz von Heilern habt ihr hier also sehr gute Chancen.
Ihr werdet aber auch schnell Actionpoint los, also achtet gut darauf. Alleine werdet ihr im RVR nichts reißen können. Mit 3 oder 4 Zauberern auf einmal sieht das ganze dann schon anders aus, hier habt ihr die Möglichkeit einen riesigen DMG output zu haben auf kurze Zeit. 


*Zum DoT - Pfad*:
Mein persönlicher Lieblingspfad.
Die Gegner verfluchen und sie über Dauer Schaden erleiden zu lassen. Hoher Schadensoutput ebenfalls auf kurze-mittellange Zeit.

Gerade im Team aber auch alleine seid ihr hier sehr effektiv. Eine oder mehrere Gegner zu verletzten ist mit diesem Pfad gut möglich, mit hohem Schaden.
Nun zu denken, dass ihr alleine alle umhauen könnt wäre aber fatal. Nur kompiniert mit anderen Klassen ist dieser Pfad besonders effektiv.

*Zum AoE Pfad:*
Zu Anfang der Beta war dieser Pfad ziemlich overpowered...
Nun ist er ziemlich generft worden.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, er gefällt mir am allerwenigsten.
Das kann natürlich auch dadruch kommen, da die Zonen im PVP noch nicht dermaßen voll sind wie man sich das wünschen würde. Da machen AoE's eigentlich eher weniger sinn. Es ist alles noch sehr verteilt in der Beta und nicht großartig gebündelt.
Gegen einen Zerg ist dieser Pfad aber unschlagbar. 3-4 (unentdeckte) Zauberer können dann allein nen 25 Zerg in kurzer Zeit down bekommen.



*Taktiken und Taktiken aus den Meisterschaftspfaden:*

Taktiken ohne Meisterschaftspfad:

- *Close Quarters* : Seid ihr unter 45FT vom Gegner entfernt macht ihr 25% mehr schaden, alles darüber macht 25% weniger Schaden.
- *Dark Blessings *: Ihr bekommt 10% mehr Heilung wenn ihr geheilt werdet.
- *Devour Energy *: Ihr bekommt eine 25%ige Chance 30 AP zurückzubekommen wenn ihr einen Zauber sprecht.
- *Endless Knowlege* : Eure Intelligenz wird um einen hohen Betrag erhöht (mehr Schaden)
- *Increased Pain* : Eure kritischen Treffer machen 50% mehr Schaden
- *Infernal GIft *: Eine 25%ige Chance bei einem Treffer allen Gruppenmitgliedern 20% mehr Schaden für 10 Sekunden zu gewähren.

Taktiken mit Meisterschaftspfad:

Jeder Meistschaftspfad hat 3 Taktiken in seinem Skilltree:

*Path of Agony*:

- *Recover Energy:* Eine 25%ige Chance wenn ein Skill aus diesem Pfad einen Gegner trifft bekommt ihr 50 AP zurück.
- *Tapping the Dark:* Jedesmal wenn euer Buff aus dem Agony Pfad (siehe oben bei den Skills) triggert wird dieses Gruppenmitglied 5 Sekunden lang vor mittlerem Schaden geschützt
- *Swell of Gloom* : Gloomburst (der 45 AP, 1 sec cast) macht fast nochmal soviel Schaden, ihr erleidet aber in jedem Fall einen Rückschlag von DM.


*Path of Calamity:*

- *Vision of Domination*: Ihr bekommt 50 AP wenn eine bestimmte Fähigkeit endet (oben nicht aufgeführt).
- *Shadow of Disaster*: Der Buff aus dem Pfad (siehe oben) triggert nun bei jeder Attacke, nicht nur bei Nahkämpfen (wirft Schaden ans Ziel zurück).
- *Chilling Gusts*: Jedesmal wenn 2 Skills aus dem Pfad (9sec DoT und der 65 FT in front of you skill) einen gegner treffen haben sie die Chance weiteren kleinen Schaden auf der Ziel zu wirken.

*Path of Destrucion*:

- *Piercing Shadows* : Jedesmal wenn ihr einen Rückschlag von DM erleidet trifft 50% des Schadens alle Gegner 30 FT um euch.
- *Lengthening Shadows* : Die Reichweite von 2 Skill wird um 33% erhöht (30FT um euch und der 65 in front of you skill).
- *Neverending Agony* : Der Cooldown des 20 sec CD skills wird um 10sec gekürzt und der 65FT in front of you skill um 5 sec (vorher 10sec)


Zu den einzelnen Auswirkungen und Spielweise der Taktiken möchte ich nicht mehr sagen.
Sie sollen zum einen noch verändert werden und zum anderen müsste man sie ausgiebig testen um euch eine besonders gute Spielmechanikbeschreibung zu geben und dazu sind sie noch nicht lange genug implementiert ( zumindest nicht die Veränderten, es gab sie ja schon zu Beginn der Beta)


*Moralfähigkeiten und Morale aus den Meistschaftspfaden:*

Morale haben einen 60sec Cooldown und sobald man einen Skill benutzt hat ist der komplette Balken wieder leer.
Man baut während des Kampfes dieses, ja wie sagt man eigentlich, Arenalin auf und kann dann je nachdem wieviel man hat Rang 1 bis 4 betätigen
Wobei man dabei überlegen muss, warte ich lieber und mache richtig fetten dmg oder nehme ich einfach alle 60sec die Rang 1 Fähigkeiten?
Btw sind alles instant Zauber.

Morale aus den Pfaden:

*Path of Agony*: Rang 4 : Dein Ziel und alle Gegner 30 FT um es bekommen minus 125 AP und knapp über 1000 Schaden (mit lvl 31 hab ich 4000 HP) wenn man komplett auf Agony geskillt ist. Desweiteren wird man selb mit knapp 650 HP geheilt und bekommt +125 AP

*Path of Calamity*: Rang 4: Dein Ziel und alle Gegner 30FT um es werden für 7 Sekunden entwaffnet und können keine Zauber wirken. (Extrem hilfreich gegen Zergs) Allerdings mein Tipp an Mythic: tauscht doch bitte Moral Agony mit Moral Calamity, das wäre sinnvoller.

*Path of Destrucion*: Rang 4: Alle Gegner 30 FT um euch herum bekommen 1600 Schaden (wenn auf Destrucion geskillt) und werden für 7 Sekunden bewegungslos.


Alle andere Moralfähigkeiten möchte ich hier nicht auflisten, da es sinnlos wäre.
Rang 1 bis 3 sind meist immer Abschwächungen der Rang 4 Morale.
Mal 900 Schaden, mal minus 200 AP , mal Schaden und entwaffnen usw.

Also überlegt euch gut wie lange ihr wartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Solospiel* :

Gerade im PVE kommt man sehr gut alleine zurecht. Der Schadensoutput ist sehr hoch und dadruch hat man wenig Probleme. Da die HP auch sehr schnell regenerieren, muss man meist nur kurze Zeit warten bis man weitermachen kann. Auch mehrere Gegner dürften für euch kein Problem darstellen, solange ihr sie schnell down bekommt. Da die Zauberin nicht sonderlich gut Ausgerüstet ist nimmt sich dementsprechend auch mehr Schaden.
Sobald ihr aber einen Heiler neben euch habt, kann euch kaum noch jemand aufhalten.
Mehr ist denke ich nicht zum Solospiel zu sagen, findet es am besten selbst raus.

*RVR und Gruppenspiel* :

Da das Endgame natürlich auf RVR gerichtet ist möchte ich euch die Zauberin im Gruppenspiel näher bringen und ihren Sinn im RVR.
Durch die beiden Buffs im Pfad Agnoy und in Calamity habt ihr schonmal eine nette passive Unterstützung für eure Gruppe, d.h. allerdings auch, dass am besten immer eine Zauberin pro Gruppe gegeben sein sollte, um zB eure komplette Warband (Kriegstruppe, Schlachtgruppe) mit diesen Buffs zu versorgen. Ich denke das gleiche gilt auch für andere Buffs von Klassen und macht natürlich die Gruppenaufteilung um einiges schwieriger.

Zauberer können die verschiedensten Spielweisen annehmen, sie können offensiv spielen und eine riesige Menge Schaden anrichten, wobei aber viel Heilung und ein paar Nahkämpfer an Unterstützung gegeben sein sollten.
Sie können aus der Ferne agieren und die Gegner mit AoE's beschäftigen, dabei ist allerdings noch wichtig Unterstützung durch das Team zu bekommen, da man alleine nie etwas reißen kann.
Wenn man es schafft sollte man sich vor allem um Heiler kümmern. Den Sigmarpriester oder die Erzmagier sind besonders wichtige Ziele. Sie sind meist in Reichweite zu anderen Gegnern und somit ein gutes Ziel für AoE's oder DoT's die ebenfalls Gegner in ihrer Nähe angreifen.

Bei der Verteidigung von Festungen finde ich die Sorceres persönlich effektiver als beim Angriff. Durch den Höhenvorteil und den "sicheren" Platz auf dem Schlachtfeld, durch vorheriges positionieren ist ein enormer Vorteil.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich nicht mehr verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seht selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Colorless


----------



## Colorless (21. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry hatte 2 fenster auf... wollte es eigentlich im klassenforum posten, bitte verschieben...


----------



## Shalor (21. August 2008)

Genialer Bericht!! Vielen Dank für deine Mühe! Werde wohl eine Zauberin spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AoE oder so


----------



## -Janus- (21. August 2008)

http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9501#comments <--- aus der datenbank hab ich folgenden Skill 
Absorb Vitality Curse 
Path of Calamity Level 31 

30 Action Points 100 ft range 
Instant cast 20s cooldown 
Has a chance to cause an Backlash!
Builds 5 Dark Magic 
A Curse which siphons away your enemy's life, dealing 645 Corporeal damage over 15 seconds and healing you for all of the damage dealt. 

Hierzu wollte ich fragen wie gut der Skill ist, also (doofes Beisiel Wow ich weiß)^^.....also ob er eher mit der Vampierumarmung des Schattenpriesters vergleichbar ist (also von der lebenserhaltenden Wirkung) oder ob das schon eher in Richtung Blutsauger des Hexers geht (also ein wirklich brauchbarer Selfheal). Allgemein wärs schön wenn mehr über die Spielweise der Zauberin geschrieben wird. (Dazu muss ich sagen ich weiß noch nich ob ich Zauberin spielen will, denn in WoW (ja vergleich hinkt ich weiß) hab ich leidenschaftlich Frostmagier gespielt (nicht unbedingt wegen dem CC, sondern eher weil man doch nen Caster war der einiges Aushält bzw man war halt Überlebenskünstler), jetzt würd ich gern wissen in wieweit ihr die Zauberin da empfehlen würdet (also pure Glaskanone mit wirklich 0 Überlebenschancen aber möööööörrrrrder Dmg will ich eigendlich nich spielen, lieber weniger Dmg un dafür mehr nützliche Defensive (CC, Schilde, kleine Selfheals, usw.)

Edit: Was mit grad noch so einfällt....alle Klassen benutzen ja Aktionspunkte (also kein Unterschied in der Resource aus der man seine Skills nimmt), wie viele Aktionspunkte hat man eigendlich?, erhöhen sich die Punkte, oder die Regneration, oder hat jeder ne feste Anzahl Punkte (ka 100), wo das ähnlich funktionier wie beim wow-Schurken mit Energie
Mfg Janus


----------



## Urando (21. August 2008)

Also ich hab selber bis jetzt nicht warhammer gespielt, allerdings habe ich schon viele berichte und antworten ueber die zaubeirn gelesen

CC moeglichkeiten gibt es leider nicht viele d.h. die chance zu ueberleben wenn ein meele ddler an dir haengt stehen sehr schlecht, aber es hieß jedes mal "nichts ist unmoeglich", skill wird inw arhammer groß geschrieben, vondaher sehe ich das nicht ganz so arg damit, wenn man die klasse beherscht bzw die richtigen leute hinter sich hat ist das auch kein problem zu ueberleben, aber wie gesagt, ist schwer.

zu den aktionspunkten weiss ichs leider nicht, würd mich aber auch sehr interessieren

hoffe ich kontne dir helfen


----------



## -Janus- (21. August 2008)

das mit dem Skill is denk ich mal ne wahre Sache was mich zu der Frage bringt, in wie weit das bei der Zauberin wichtig ist, was ich so gehört hab ist wohl der DoK recht anspruchsvoll......--> ich will halt keine Klasse spielen die rumsteht und solange Dmg macht bis wer kommt un dich zwangsweise umhaut un die wieder zum Getümmel läufst un solange dein ding machst bis dich wieder einfach wer mal so im vorbei gehen umhaut...da brauch man keinen großen skill für denk ich, deshalb ja die frage nach cc und überlebensmöglichkeiten, (wenn übrigens wem ne andere Klasse einfällt die vll eher das tifft was ich suche (also nich zwangsweise der über-dd, aber eben nen nerftötender Fernkämpfer mit allerlei fiesen Sachen wie eben der Frostmage in wow z.b.)


----------



## Colorless (22. August 2008)

also um mal alles von euch versuchen zu beantworten:

Die Zauberin ist hauptsächlich da um DMG zu verteilen, nicht um sich selbst aus der Affaire zu ziehen.
Ähnlich wie in allen anderen Games ist diese Ranged-Klasse im Bezug auf schnelles reagieren natürlich anspruchsloser als Nahkämpfer, das ist nunmal in jedem Spiel so.
Allerdings muss man als Ranged-Klasse und gerade als Zauberin sehr überlegt spielen.
Denn nur eine lebende Zauberin ist eine gute Zauberin. Solange diese Magier auf dem Schlachtfeld sind hat der Gegner seine Probleme. Das heißt nicht das das RVR auf die Zauberin zugeschnitten werden sollte, sondern das man gerade auf die Ranged-Klassen achtgeben muss um nicht einen schnellen Tod zu erleiden.

Mit späteren AddOns können wir uns sicher sein, das die Vielfalt sich noch um einiges erhöht, was taktisches spielen angeht. Gildenstandarte und Gildentaktiken, sowie Morale und Taktiken der Spieler sind eine geniale Möglichkeit um sich zu individualisieren. Nach Release wird das noch um einiges ausgebaut, da können wir sicher sein.


----------



## Caimbeul (6. September 2008)

-Janus- schrieb:


> http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9501#comments <--- aus der datenbank hab ich folgenden Skill
> Absorb Vitality Curse
> Path of Calamity Level 31
> 
> ...



ein caster hat im endgame angeblich 4-5k hp, ein backlash auf lvl 40 mit 100 dunkelmagie kostet dich 650-700hp ... jetzt kannst du dich selbst fragen wie toll der skill ist...
ich hab gelesen in anbetracht dessen, dass du sonst kaum oder sogar gar keinen healskill für dich parat hast, isser golden.

thema glass cannon:
die zauberin ist angeblich die fragilste klasse im ganzen spiel, was mitunter daran liegt dass ihr CC nicht zum überleben ausreicht...
du bist drauf angewiesen, dass die tanks die feinde von dir weghalten und die heiler ein auge auf dich haben... sobald ein nahkämpfer auf dich zukommt musst du angeblich die beine in die hand nehmen oder du endest mit der nase im dreck.


ap hat man 250... konstant... wennich mich nicht täusche ist das bei allen klassen so.

von wegen schurke und energie... also ich glaub dieses konzept gibts in der form nicht, aber viele klassen haben so ähnliche sachen... schimpft man dann klassenmechanik...
zauberin: dunkelmagie (feuermagier hat ein äquivalent dazu)
witch: bloodlust (wie combopunkte in wow)
die tanks haben noch irgendwas das so ähnlich wie wut (wow) funktioniert, glaub ich
DoK: seelenessenz (startet bei 250, lad sich infight nur auf wenn man zuschlägt)


ps: das weiß ich alles nur vom hören sagen.. bzw hab ichs irgendwo gelesen, insofern, kann das auch falsch sein oder nicht mehr up to date.
gespielt wird erst ab morgen nachmittag, so ea will ;D


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben finde ich, aber es ändert sich sicher noch etwas bis zur Verkaufsversion.
Trotzdem für den Anfang ein guter Guide. Sowas müsste es mal für den Schami geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vosniak (22. September 2008)

Ist es nicht etwas zu früh um sich jetzt schon Guides zuzutrauen?

Kann doch noch garnich wirklich jemand getestet haben oder o0


----------



## DecxX (23. September 2008)

Schau dir das Datum an und vergleich mit deinem Kalender.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und nur so als Hinweis: In der Closed Beta konnte man nen Grossteil des Contents testen.


----------

